# Icône Black Fox pour FireFox



## Zibiolo (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai téléchargé cette icône mais malheureusement, il m'est impossible de l'installer à la main (sans Candybar quoi) :
L'icône qui apparait quand je clique sur "lire les informations" est l'icône .png classique et donc cela ne me donnera pas l'icône voulue en faisant un copier/coller.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

oui je te le passe par msn connecte toi ^^


----------



## Zibiolo (10 Mars 2009)

Répondu par mp ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ce que tu fais, clic droit sur l'application Firefox -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Tu ouvres Contents et puis Resources -> Tu vois firefox.icns tu en fais une sauvegarde.
Ensuite dans le dossier Carbon Firefox, tu renommes le fichier Carbon Firefox.icns en firefox.icns que tu places dans le dossier Resources .


----------



## Fìx (10 Mars 2009)

Tu peux également transformer directement ton icône, soit en .png détourée grâce à "Pic2icon", soit en .icns grâce à "Img2icns"...

Deux petits logiciels extra sur lesquels je m'éclate comme un p'tit fou depuis que j'les ai!^^ Ma passion du moment!!


----------



## Zibiolo (10 Mars 2009)

Elle est nickel la méthode de C0rentin ! J'adopte !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Elle marche avec presque toutes les applications (les jeux posent problèmes parfois).


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

il y a mieux ^^ tu copie l'icône que tu veux tu fait un pomme i sur l'icône que tu veux changer et un tab suivi d'un pomme v et c'est bon xD


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ça marche pas avec les .icns on a dit .


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

mais heu moi sa a toujours marché xD


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Oui avec des icônes "dossier" .


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

Salut,

je ne crée pas un nouveau topic, je vais juste renommer celui-ci : Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà utilisé LiteIcon? Est-ce que je peux avoir un feed-back? Pas envie de payer pour CandyBar, même si ça a l'air sympa, et je n'arrive pas à changer toutes mes icônes manuellement.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Il fonctionne bien mais offre moins de possibilités que Candy .


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

On dirait qu'on ne sait pas changer les icônes des applis, c'est possible ça?


----------



## Any (14 Mars 2009)

les icone des app tu les as en haut a gauche dans candybar.
avec candybar certain icones d'app résistent personnellement je quitte ma session je revient et je ré-applique le meme icone et la sa change c'est un peu du vaudoo mais sa marche pour moi xD


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai téléchargé LiteIcon 

Cela dit, j'ai pas réussi à mettre les icônes que je voulais, j'ai donc remis à 0 (réinitialiser les icônes ou quelque chose dans ce gout là) et l'icône des dossiers "classiques" à disparu oO


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> On dirait qu'on ne sait pas changer les icônes des applis, c'est possible ça?



Non pas avec LiteIcon .


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

Vui, j'ai téléchargé CandyBar, mais bon, c'est la version d'évaluation.. Je trouve que c'est un peu cher quand même ^^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Il y a un tutoriel juste en haut du forum custo pour les changer gratos.


----------

